# ارجو المساعدة على التعرف على مجالات عمل مهندس المواد والفلزات



## bad_boy2086 (4 مارس 2013)

مساء الخير اعضاء الملتقى الهندسي....
ارجو ان تساعدوني في معرفة مجالات عمل مهندس المواد والفلزات حيث اني احمل شهادة البكلوريوس في هندسة المواد ومتخرج منذ 3 سنوات ولم اجد حتى اللحظة عملاً لقلة الفرص في فلسطين ولعدم حاجة السوق الى التخصص


----------

